# Islam and Australia



## Bobby (18 October 2009)

Anyone who thinks Islam is not a threat to our way of life should have a look at this ( warning upsetting  pictures ) .

http://www.islammonitor.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1149&Itemid=64


----------



## erasmus (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*

One of the more hateful sites on the internet,nothing untrue, completely lop sided and using smear tactics to label all Muslims as extreme.

I am married to a Muslim and i am a Christian ,with the blessing of her family,and mine,where does that fit into your bigotry?

They came here  because they believe in the values of this country,no press beating down their door for an interview.I have been to the mosque for prayers , out of respect for my in laws,always welcome.They have attended church for special occasions,same for them.

I think everybody is sick of extremists, Muslim, Christian, Jew, and you.

Looking forward to your reply about what would happen to us if we lived in Saudi Arabia, how we are flaunting the Koran,I must be a labor party supporter .  
Make sure to mention lots and lots of atrocities committed by Muslims,and point out extreme comments made by radical Muslims in Australia and how i am supporting them.

Your hatred is only matched by the creeps who use religion to justify the unjustifiable.

Many years ago a very wise man said "never trust anybody who drapes themselves in a flag or religion"

His comments are more profound now ,than when he said them
forty years ago.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*

I know many muslims here in Townsville and all I have met appear to be good people. I only know a few well, and they are top workers and friends. There would be some ratbags amongst islamists in Townsville, I have no doubt. We have the uni, hospital and meatworks, so I believe their number will increase and many will become Australians.

In the past catholics were as villified as muslims as their leaders e.g. Mannix had views that primarily served a "unAustralian at the time" mindset.

One of the great dynamics working in Australia is that the playground has traditionally been where assimilation occurs. 

Thus the children and grandchildren of migrants become australianified through interaction at school and intermarriage occurred.

Godbothering islamists are an incredible danger to Australia as they abhor assimilation and are intent on keeping their traditions until their judgement day. Many catholics and protestants of the late 1800's and up to the 1050's and 60's had a similar mindset. 

Thankfully they are long gone, as are their divisive meeting halls and bans on intermarriage.

Radical Islamists will be tough to crack as their particular form of madness is a worldwide phenomenon, not shared by the majority of muslims living in Australia.

Thats my opinion anyway. Religion is always open to nutters, no matter what the religion.  

gg


----------



## surf73 (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*

Just though I'd wade in here, (probably out of my depth).
I think a huge problem is not our differences - but the Western Worlds newfound political correctness.

We've spent time in Muslim countries, and out of respect - we try to fit in, (for example, my partner covered up on the beaches).
However, (I think) a huge problem arises when people from different cultures come over here and EXPECT us to accommodate their culture in our own country. They have no right to have these expectations and have to remember that the reason they're here is because it's better, (for them) than where they came from.

p.s I'm a volunteer lifeguard and a friend of mine pulled a Muslim woman out of a rip last summer. He nearly drowned when he got tangled up in her clothing. I think our girls dress far more appropriately at the beach.


----------



## nunthewiser (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*

i love all religeons 

i love all cultures 

this is australia , do not expect me to change my way of life or enjoyment because of your religeon/culture.


thats the bit that shiits me 

at a school swimming comp , pictures not allowed because of some religeous mumbo jumbo/culture that has attempted to force there beliefs in my path .

i do not care what you believe in but do not expect my co-operation when forced in my face


peace be with you


----------



## Sean K (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*

Religion only belongs where it originated from. It is a cultural belief, not a universal human belief. Christianity shouldn't even be here. It only is here because of the early mass colonisation by the Brits, which destroyed the local culture. Islam (and the other myths of the Middle East – Western Asia) is a curse on the modern man: Totally and absolutely absurd and an embarrassment to logic and common sense. People believing in the God described in the books are imbeciles.


----------



## erasmus (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*

I agree with your post Garpal, i have met some of those radical extremists and they very conveniently take out of the Koran what suits them,and ignore what does not.

I dislike what they are saying intensely and have pointed out to them their obligations and responsibilities as Muslims,should see their faces when a Christian reminds them.

I loved your comment about the playground being the place where assimilation traditionally occurs.I remember at school the Italians and Greeks and their 'funny food' .
They were given a hard time by the locals .
Now it is hard to imagine our society without them and their 'funny food'.

Your comments about Mannix and his stand against WW1 and conscription is very apt.The hatred between Catholics and Protestants at the time and right into the fifties,in Australia, is well worth exploring because a lot of the same ways of thinking are being thrown around now about Christian vs Muslim

If people want to turn Australia into the country they came from,then maybe they have come here for the wrong reasons,that's what my in laws say,and i stand beside them.


----------



## Bobby (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



erasmus said:


> Your hatred is only matched by the creeps who use religion to justify the unjustifiable.
> 
> .




Your entitled  to an opinion erasmus , enjoy that freedom  for now .


----------



## Sean K (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



erasmus said:


> I think everybody is sick of extremists, Muslim, Christian, Jew, and you.



 Bobby's extremism is not to be extremist. So what are you? Extremist against Bobby? 

Secularism is the only extremist path to be followed. 

I'm an extremist humanist.

Get on it, or humans are toast!


----------



## pilots (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



erasmus said:


> One of the more hateful sites on the internet,nothing untrue, completely lop sided and using smear tactics to label all Muslims as extreme.
> 
> I am married to a Muslim and i am a Christian ,with the blessing of her family,and mine,where does that fit into your bigotry?
> 
> ...




So now can you still call your self a Christian, if you have married a Muslim you now must be a Muslim.


----------



## Calliope (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



erasmus said:


> I think everyboby is sick of extremists, Muslim, Christian, Jew, and you.




Sure, there are extremist Christians, Jews and maybe even ASF contributors, but I am not aware of any of these people who use indoctrinated suicide bombers as  a terrorist weapon.

If moderate Islamists don't go along with this vile practice they should weed them out and not leave the job to others.


----------



## Sean K (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



pilots said:


> So now can you still call your self a Christian, if you have married a Muslim you now must be a Muslim.



Yep, that is what some religions demand. How absolutely insane is it? If you don't follow this code, you go to hell? Just where is that anyway? Like where the fvck is hell? Or heaven for that matter. NO WHERE!! Once analysed, the religious right look so absolutely fvcking insane that it is diabolically stupid. How embarrassing is it to be a person who goes to church, or mosque, or whatever, in the 21st century! The world is round for a start idiots!! Hang your heads in shame, chimps. Ah, it's so nice to speak as a member instead of a Mod.


----------



## erasmus (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



Calliope said:


> Sure, there are extremist Christians, Jews and maybe even ASF contributors, but I am not aware of any of these people who use indoctrinated suicide bombers as  a terrorist weapon.
> 
> If moderate Islamists don't go along with this vile practice they should weed them out and not leave the job to others.




They do weed them out,and relevant authorities have been notified,just doesn't get press for obvious reasons.
In regards to suicide bombers if you are killed by a suicide bomber or a bomb detonated from elsewhere or dropped from a plane,or use rockets from a helicopter, doesn't make much difference does it ?  you are still dead.
Terrorism comes in many forms.
BTW in the Koran it is a sin to kill yourself ,radicals pervert the teachings of the Koran to suit their own monstrous ambitions.


----------



## erasmus (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



pilots said:


> So now can you still call your self a Christian, if you have married a Muslim you now must be a Muslim.




Good point,maybe you should find out why a Christian can be married to a Muslim in this country,and still be a Christian, and my wife still be a Muslim.


----------



## Mr J (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



pilots said:


> So now can you still call your self a Christian, if you have married a Muslim you now must be a Muslim.




He didn't say he converted, and it isn't required (despite what you may have heard).


----------



## erasmus (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



kennas said:


> Bobby's extremism is not to be extremist. So what are you? Extremist against Bobby?
> 
> Secularism is the only extremist path to be followed.
> 
> ...





The website Bobby was promoting is extremist and hateful.

When you say secularism is the ONLY extremist path to be followed,i hope you can see the irony.


----------



## pilots (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



Mr J said:


> He didn't say he converted, and it isn't required (despite what you may have heard).



Are you telling me that you can marry a Muslim and NOT CONVERT to being a Muslim???


----------



## Mr J (18 October 2009)

It happens, although I don't know whether or not it is common.


----------



## Riddick (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



kennas said:


> Religion only belongs where it originated from. It is a cultural belief, not a universal human belief. Christianity shouldn't even be here. It only is here because of the early mass colonisation by the Brits, which destroyed the local culture. Islam (and the other myths of the Middle East – Western Asia) is a curse on the modern man: Totally and absolutely absurd and an embarrassment to logic and common sense. People believing in the God described in the books are imbeciles.




exactly, believing in the tooth fairy makes more sense.


----------



## pilots (18 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> It happens, although I don't know whether or not it is common.




Do you know of any one who has done this, have you seen it, or have you spoken to that person??


----------



## erasmus (18 October 2009)

pilots said:


> Do you know of any one who has done this, have you seen it, or have you spoken to that person??





Bosnia had many interfaith marriages,until those who preached hatred for the other won the day.
My grandfather married a Catholic and his family turned their back on him,bigotry and ignorance are nothing new,just dressed up in new clothes.


----------



## joslad (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



surf73 said:


> Just though I'd wade in here, (probably out of my depth).
> I think a huge problem is not our differences - but the Western Worlds newfound political correctness.
> 
> We've spent time in Muslim countries, and out of respect - we try to fit in, (for example, my partner covered up on the beaches).
> However, (I think) a huge problem arises when people from different cultures come over here and EXPECT us to accommodate their culture in our own country. They have no right to have these expectations and have to remember that the reason they're here is because it's better, (for them) than where they came from.




Well said.  I've just spent four years living in Indonesia, where the religous zealots show very little to no tolerance for western religions.  On the few occasions where expats do receive some discrete tolerance, it usually only occurs after the authorities are given financial backhanders i.e. bribes.  

On the other hand when muslims come to our country (NZ in my case but the same applies in Australia) we bend over backwards to accommodate them!  I could go on ....


----------



## awg (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



pilots said:


> Are you telling me that you can marry a Muslim and NOT CONVERT to being a Muslim???




Yes

the children can choose to follow either religion.

Without being too personal, I know of a wealthy Indonesian Muslim, who married a Dutch/Indonesian Christian, she stayed Christian and was buried as one. This all took place in Indonesia.

Their children are mainly Muslim, but at least one is Christian.

I always assume most Muslims, like most Christians, are not devout, that has been my experience.

As far as I know inter-faith marriages also took place in former Yugoslavia.

I know a couple who had a Serbian-Croatian union (in Aust), at the high point of the recent troubles over there!

I also would assume that the majority of information leading to the arrests of "muslim terrorist" comes from fellow Muslims.

I certainly would not hesitate to dob in any Christian that I thought was planning harm to muslims.

During my readings, it has struck me the startling similarity between Judaism, Christianity, and Islam.

Overly devout Christians get up my nose, I'm not worried about getting Islamized in Australia, we are too apathetic


----------



## DVEOUS (18 October 2009)

I find it difficult to understand why modern intelligent people can believe in religion this day and age.
Islam, Christian, or any other voodoo rubbish, it doesn't really matter.
They're all as bad as each other.

4,000 years ago when the ancients could not explain why the sun came up every day, then fair enough.
It was appropriate back then, as there was no other explanation.
It was the "Gods".

These days, it's a different matter.

Come on.
It's the 21st century, and we've had the benefit of science for quite some time now.

They say 9 out of 10 wars are over religion.
That's a lot of carnage attributable to something that's meant to embrace peace on earth.
The world would be a much better place, without ANY religious rubbish.

We would probably have to find something else to fight over though.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2009)

DVEOUS said:


> I find it difficult to understand why modern intelligent people can believe in religion this day and age.
> Islam, Christian, or any other voodoo rubbish, it doesn't really matter.
> They're all as bad as each other.
> 
> ...




Often it is because they were brought up in that belief, the tribal effect.

Your parents are orthodox copts, so will you be.

Often people migrate to religion because their lives are totally chaotic, illness, mental problems, drugs or domestic problems. Religion provides a constant in their lives, and often for the good. but it is a constant , out of chaos and very attractive to the vulnerable.

The problem with Islam is that there is a significant rump of that religion given to destroying people not of that faith.

So if you get a chaotic, ill, mentally ill, drug user, with domestic problems who returns or converts to Islam , then you have got big problems in 2009.

If only they'd take up buddhism and go to the US and get rooted by a quack in saffron robes, driving a rolls Royce, then the world would be a much safer place.

But no, they take up Islam and that leads to all sorts of complications. 

At least if they took up buddhism, all we'd have to worry about would be sexually transmitted disease rather than being blown to bits.

gg


----------



## Donga (18 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> So if you get a chaotic, ill, mentally ill, drug user, with domestic problems who returns or converts to Islam , then you have got big problems in 2009.
> 
> If only they'd take up buddhism and go to the US and get rooted by a quack in saffron robes, driving a rolls Royce, then the world would be a much safer place. But no, they take up Islam and that leads to all sorts of complications.
> 
> ...




Love it gg, certain ring to it as well. 

More seriously, believe we are evolving more quickly now than at any time in the past million years. Some races a little slower than others depending on the remaining influence of hierachial religion. For example our disdain for body bags comapred to WWII, WWI and all the wars before that, also equal rights, we've come a long way philosophically in a few generations. Thankfully the silly beliefs are being snotted in the West (little spike from Catholic Day etc, whatever, mere blimps) and there is a danger that the lagging societies might screw up unless they put the mullahs in their rightful place. Education and hate to say it, but globalisation are key. There has to something good about globalisation - sure beginning to miss those old asian villages and slow pace of living.

As for Islam, have lived in Indonesia twice and northern hausa Nigeria in the eighties. Fond memories of the locals in both countries. My bro in law is turk cypriot and dinky di Aussie. My concern is the Moslem community could be more vocal about the small extremist element, they can be apologists. But so can Christians be after someone kills an abortion doctor in the US. We certainly shouldn't allow kids to be brain washed in any religion at school.


----------



## Mr J (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



awg said:


> During my readings, it has struck me the startling similarity between Judaism, Christianity, and Islam.




Not surprising considering they have the same origin.


----------



## gooner (18 October 2009)

Anyone see all those muslims put away for terrorist crimes the other day? There were planning on attacking Sydney and Melbourne.

What you may have missed is that the reason the police got on to them was because other muslims were concerned about what they were discussing and plotting and grassed them up to the police. 

It is a small minority of idiots that ruin it for everyone. Same with all religions - Christians bombing abortion clinics and extremist Jews who believe all Arabs should be expelled from Palestine.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2009)

gooner said:


> Anyone see all those muslims put away for terrorist crimes the other day? There were planning on attacking Sydney and Melbourne.
> 
> What you may have missed is that the reason the police got on to them was because other muslims were concerned about what they were discussing and plotting and grassed them up to the police.
> 
> It is a small minority of idiots that ruin it for everyone. Same with all religions - Christians bombing abortion clinics and extremist Jews who believe all Arabs should be expelled from Palestine.




Good to hear gooner.

Thats my experience of Muslims. Good folk, like a joke and a good conversation, and not by any means a danger to Australia.

gg


----------



## Bobby (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



erasmus said:


> One of the more hateful sites on the internet,nothing untrue, completely lop sided and using smear tactics
> 
> .




Just reread your post , _nothing untrue_ Thanks, your confirmation is most welcome


----------



## erasmus (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



Bobby said:


> Just reread your post , _nothing untrue_ Thanks, your confirmation is most welcome




That's correct , and as i continued to say "completely lop sided and using smear tactics to label all Muslims as extreme."


----------



## Calliope (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



erasmus said:


> In regards to suicide bombers if you are killed by a suicide bomber or a bomb detonated from elsewhere or dropped from a plane,or use rockets from a helicopter, doesn't make much difference does it ?




Tell that to the relatives and friends of those killed in the Twin Towers massacre. These people were *deliberately* targeted for no other reason than radical Islamic hatred for the American way of life.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



Calliope said:


> Tell that to the relatives and friends of those killed in the Twin Towers massacre. These people were *deliberately* targeted for no other reason than radical Islamic hatred for the American way of life.




I must agree mate.

One can intellectualise and speak from experience of different cultures , but I must admit if I had the balls of one those 9/11 islamist monsters , under a bunsen burner,  I'd be very slowly turning up the heat. 

gg


----------



## erasmus (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



Calliope said:


> Tell that to the relatives and friends of those killed in the Twin Towers massacre. These people were *deliberately* targeted for no other reason than radical Islamic hatred for the American way of life.




Why should i tell them anything except how sorry i am for their loss?


----------



## theasxgorilla (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



Calliope said:


> Tell that to the relatives and friends of those killed in the Twin Towers massacre. These people were *deliberately* targeted for no other reason than radical Islamic hatred for the American way of life.




I thought it was because of the American policy (silent or otherwise) to disrupt the Middle East region and thereby prevent anything resembling an Islamic union of sorts from coming into being?


----------



## Bobby (18 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



theasxgorilla said:


> I thought it was because of the American policy (silent or otherwise) to disrupt the Middle East region and thereby prevent anything resembling an Islamic union of sorts from coming into being?




Thats an interesting slant you have .

  My  thought is  ~ _non fingo hypotheses_


----------



## Calliope (19 October 2009)

*Re: Islam and Australia .*



theasxgorilla said:


> I thought it was because of the American policy (silent or otherwise) to disrupt the Middle East region and thereby prevent anything resembling an Islamic union of sorts from coming into being?




If you believe that you will believe anything. And what is your spin on the Bali bombings?


----------



## Sean K (19 October 2009)

I'm with the gorilla to some extent.

If the US (and the west) hadn't meddled in the Islamic world for geopoliticalsocial gain then we wouldn't be in this mess.

Much like the Islamic world wouldn't have been destroyed if they didn't go on a rampage through North Africa and Europe in the Middle Ages. Anyone who understands the Exodus or Muhammads victories will see the hypocracies. 

No one has a leg to stand on in this argument. We are all guilty. We all want to win, and survive.


----------



## swm79 (19 October 2009)

I'm definately not getting involved in this argument but has anyone seen the documentary called "War On Democracy"

Gives you some idea that America isnt as innocent as it makes out


----------



## Calliope (19 October 2009)

kennas said:


> I'm with the gorilla to some extent.
> 
> If the US (and the west) hadn't meddled in the Islamic world for geopoliticalsocial gain then we wouldn't be in this mess.
> 
> ...




Even though you have lost your mantle of moderator, it is good to see that you have retained all your wisdom, and ability to put errant posters on the right track.


----------



## Out Too Soon (19 October 2009)

Bobby, ppl like you are the problem not the solution, you're preaching hatred just like any extremist, please don't take the next step & slaughter ppl to make your point. :

Garpal, yes the Muslims I've met in Townsville are all nice ppl, a lot nicer than some of the white trash that would like to kick them out of the country. Unfortunately there's too many 'Bobbys' in Townsville. 

I lived in a Muslim fishing village in Sth Thailand for a few years & they were lovely ppl living peacefully with the Thai Buddhists & the odd Foreigners.

I have spent a lot of time in Malaysia, 3 cultures peacefully coexisting only rarely problems when some nasty extremists preach intolerance.

Some of the first suicide bombers weren't Muslims at all but Hindu extremists (Tamil Tigers).

I'm nominally Buddhist. The main thing the Buddha had over other similar teachers was he was inclusive not exclusive to other religions, "mine is not the only way I am just showing you the way I have attained enlightenment."

Also the Buddha, like Jesus never intended to found a religion.
Religion is just superstition ( faith) & is used by the haters of this world to cause trouble, just like racism, xenophobia, sexism, homophobia (add more isms & phobias here)

Best way to world peace is stop Israeli land grabs, ban religious & private schools, promote world secularism & open all borders everywhere to the free flow of people. Borders should be used to catch criminals detect explosives & contraband.

Oh & Imagine by John Lennon as world anthem


----------



## wayneL (19 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> Also the Buddha, like Jesus never intended to found a religion.




Likewise Lao Tzu (Taoism)


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> Best way to world peace is stop Israeli land grabs, ban religious & private schools, promote world secularism & *open all borders everywhere to the free* *flow of people*. Borders should be used to catch criminals detect explosives & contraband.
> 
> Oh & Imagine by John Lennon as world anthem




Unrealistic genetically!

All borders were open at one stage and history shows us that humans prefer to conquer rather than assimilate. We may look similar but our brains are wired different. Like there are cats in the world but they don`t all live together and do the same thing.


----------



## nioka (19 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> , a lot nicer than some of the white trash that would like to kick them out of the country.
> 
> pen all borders everywhere to the free flow of people.)




1. As one of the white trash I am offended.

2. Hello to 50,000,000  new migrants free flowing into the country.


----------



## Out Too Soon (19 October 2009)

nioka said:


> 1. As one of the white trash I am offended.
> 
> 2. Hello to 50,000,000  new migrants free flowing into the country.




I'm white too Nioka, but change your skin colour & come spend some time in Townsville, they beat black fellas too death in jail cells up here & get rewarded for it. :  

50,000,000 migrants, sorry Nioka but our survival as a species requires a world solution.
   Opening borders may sound extreme but it is something we have to work towards, no one expects it to happen tomorrow but the world is constantly shrinking through technology. If the peacemakers & visionaries of the world win out the eventual result will be what the xenophobes fear so much anyway. 
  The Australia we know & love exists through immigration


----------



## Calliope (19 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> I'm white too Nioka, but change your skin colour & come spend some time in Townsville, they beat black fellas too death in jail cells up here & get rewarded for it.




I'm pretty sure black fellas (as you call them) are not too happy with all the largesse being heaped on the boat people. While the Rudd government is doing little to accommodate them they are diverting the dongas to the boat people. Did they ask the blacks first if they wanted them?

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,,26210093-17001,00.html


----------



## nioka (19 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> come spend some time in Townsville,
> 
> 50,000,000 migrants, sorry Nioka but our survival as a species requires a world solutionj




1.I was born in Townsville.

2.The survival of my way of life depends on defending our territory. Migrants on a large scale from third world countries tend to average down the standard of living.

3. There are other ways of finding a world solution. They must find it in their own country if there is to be a resolution of the problem. We don't need them to bring the problem here.

4. Bring back Pauline to ask a please explain.


----------



## Out Too Soon (19 October 2009)

nioka said:


> 1.I was born in Townsville.
> 
> 2.The survival of my way of life depends on defending our territory. Migrants on a large scale from third world countries tend to average down the standard of living.
> 
> ...




Nioka we need to agre to disagree 
I was born in Sydney & was shocked to find the amount of intolerance that existed in Townsville. It is changing though through immigration from NSW & VIC. Us enlightened southeners are slowly outnumbereing you redneck originals : I suppose old Joh Bjelke should have closed the QLD border to keep us out : hahahaha too late now. 

As I've said before people who get off there ars3 & leave a terrible situation to find a better life for themselves are the go getters we need here in Australia, I'm talking about Sudanese, Iraqis, Somalians & using our own Aussie Italians, Greeks, Chinese & Vietnamese as examples. They are the hard working entreprenuers & shop owners of tomorrow. It's the white aussie trash that fill our dole queues, the Somali/ Iraqi trash stay at home & starve or get butchered, the go getters get on a leaky boat & look for a better life that they are willing to work for. 
   Make Australia a better place, open our borders & stop paying dole bludgers to have unwanted babies.


----------



## Bobby (19 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> Bobby, ppl like you are the problem not the solution, you're preaching hatred just like any extremist, please don't take the next step & slaughter ppl to make your point.
> 
> 
> )




So I'm preaching hatred by being concerned  how Islamists will effect Australia am I ??????????    :screwy:


----------



## nioka (19 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> It's the white aussie trash that fill our dole queues,




Sounds racist to me. or supremest at best (Bring back One Nation.)


----------



## Out Too Soon (19 October 2009)

Bobby said:


> So I'm preaching hatred by being concerned  how Islamists will effect Australia am I ??????????    :screwy:




Bobby, do you mean extremists when you use the term Islamists? Because extremists from any religion or culture are a problem all over the world. Islam in Australia? what's the problem? You're a bushy so I imagine you've got a bias from our sensationalist media. In reality Islam doesn't affect you or me any more than the Catholic or Protestant church down the street, it's just not an issue.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 October 2009)

nioka said:


> 1.I was born in Townsville.



:topic
  Just down the road as young `uns we stayed at Home Hill & Cape Upstart with grandfather (he had shares in a shack) during school holidays. Best time. Really like the sugar cane country in the Burdekin.:topic


----------



## Mr J (19 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Unrealistic genetically!
> 
> All borders were open at one stage and history shows us that humans prefer to conquer rather than assimilate. *We may look similar but our brains are wired different.* Like there are cats in the world but they don`t all live together and do the same thing.




What are you talking about?


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> What are you talking about?



We are all of the same genus yet we have different conditioning. Conditioning which is pertinent to both location and tribe.


----------



## Calliope (19 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> In reality Islam doesn't affect you or me any more than the Catholic or Protestant church down the street, it's just not an issue.




It could if people like this get their way;



> *Piecing together a picture of hate in Sydney terror trial*
> 
> Article from:  The Australian
> THEY were a mixed bunch with a common goal. The group of nine terrorists - including an engineer, a self-confessed computer geek, a reformed Bondi party boy, a security guard and a butcher - was drawn together by the shared desire to wage violent jihad in Australia against those who did not share their extremist views.




http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,,26220746-5001561,00.html


----------



## Timmy (19 October 2009)

Calliope, are all Muslims Islamic extremists?


----------



## Tink (19 October 2009)

Good posts Out Too Soon : )


----------



## Happy (19 October 2009)

Timmy said:


> Calliope, are all Muslims Islamic extremists?




 all Islamic extremists are Muslims

Not in my opinion, but moving words around you get something that appears to be the case.

Of course until you get others wearing vests, blowing themselves up and other indiscriminate methods of multiple casualties.


----------



## Timmy (19 October 2009)

Happy said:


> all Islamic extremists are Muslims
> 
> Not in my opinion, but moving words around you get something that appears to be the case.
> 
> Of course until you get others wearing vests, blowing themselves up and other indiscriminate methods of multiple casualties.




What is your point Happy?


----------



## Happy (19 October 2009)

Timmy said:


> What is your point Happy?




Just non-personal post with an opinion.

What is your problem?


----------



## Timmy (19 October 2009)

By definition an Islamic extremist must be a Muslim, so your post, or opinion, is meaningless, tautological.


----------



## Mr J (19 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> We are all of the same genus yet we have different conditioning. Conditioning which is pertinent to both location and tribe.




There can be a big difference between "wiring" and "conditioning".


----------



## Happy (19 October 2009)

Maybe tauto and not logical, but true.


----------



## Timmy (19 October 2009)

Happy said:


> Maybe tauto and not logical, but true.




Ummm ... never mind .


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> There can be a big difference between "wiring" and "conditioning".




Like the air conditioning unit is faulty due to poor wiring.


----------



## Calliope (19 October 2009)

Timmy said:


> Calliope, are all Muslims Islamic extremists?




You already know the answer to this question, so perhaps you could enlighten me as to why you asked it.


----------



## Timmy (19 October 2009)

Calliope said:


> You already know the answer to this question, so perhaps you could enlighten me as to why you asked it.




I am sure you can figure it out.


----------



## Calliope (19 October 2009)

Timmy said:


> I am sure you can figure it out.




If you want to have a shot at me come out and say it instead of making snide remarks.


----------



## Bobby (19 October 2009)

I'd be interested to hear  opinions on that verse in the Koran that says ~
 "_Kill the infidels where ever you find them _"  

 I'm an infidel who eats bacon & drinks beer :  corn:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 October 2009)

I try not to post during the day as it gets in the way of making money, but in my experience this thread is heading towards getting banned by Joe as too many folk are getting too hot under the collar and starting to become personal.

Even Townsville was slagged off as being a racist town when many posters think that Newcastle is north !! and have never been further north than on a cheap flight to Bali flying over Darwin from down south.

So pull your heads in.

Islam has good and bad points and good and bad people, as has Australia.

So lets keep it on topic.

ps I am not a moderator thanks be to jc.

gg


----------



## Bobby (19 October 2009)

GG there is only mild disagreements at this stage , this thread is very pertinent in todays climate , I'm sure many are interested  .

Have an early  beer on me


----------



## Mr J (19 October 2009)

Bobby said:


> I'd be interested to hear  opinions on that verse in the Koran that says ~
> "_Kill the infidels where ever you find them _"
> 
> I'm an infidel who eats bacon & drinks beer :  corn:




What was the context? Also, it's not the only "holy" book containing violence. Do most Christians take the Old Testament literally?


----------



## Chris45 (19 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> As I've said before people who get off there ars3 & leave a terrible situation to find a better life for themselves are the go getters we need here in Australia, I'm talking about Sudanese, Iraqis, Somalians & using our own Aussie Italians, Greeks, Chinese & Vietnamese as examples. *They are the hard working entreprenuers & shop owners of tomorrow.* It's the white aussie trash that fill our dole queues, the Somali/ Iraqi trash stay at home & starve or get butchered, the go getters get on a leaky boat & look for a better life that they are willing to work for.



These people are the very ones who should *stay in their home countries* and fight for their freedom to build a better society, rather than running away from their problems like cowards.

The peaceful democracies that they seek to run away to have evolved through much struggle and bloodshed (European revolutions, US civil war, etc) and are what they are today *because* their citizens stood their ground and fought for the freedoms they desired.

If these people are allowed to continue to run away, who then has to clean up the mess and feed the "trash" (your word) who stay behind???


----------



## Timmy (19 October 2009)

Calliope said:


> If you want to have a shot at me come out and say it instead of making snide remarks.




Well, I didn't want to have a shot at you.  

When I asked that question it was in response to your clearly implying that if all Muslims plotted terror (as per the 9 extremists in the newspaper article you linked to) then Islamic places of worship would be a problem.  Those comments seemed puerile to me, so I wanted to clarify if you were really that muddle-headed or if you really couldn't see the imbecility of your comment.  If you cannot figure it out then I suppose you really must be muddle-headed.


----------



## Bobby (19 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> What was the context? Also, it's not the only "holy" book containing violence. Do most Christians take the Old Testament literally?




Hello Mr J , What do you think of this context  ?  

Koran 9:29 


“Slay the unbelievers wherever you find them.” Koran 2:191 

“Make war on the infidels living in your neighborhood.” Koran 9:123

“When opportunity arises, kill the infidels wherever you catch them.” Koran 9:5 

“Any religion other than Islam is not acceptable.” Koran 3:85 

“The Jews and the Christians are perverts; fight them.” Koran 9:30 

“Maim and crucify the infidels if they criticize Islam” Koran 5:33 

“The infidels are unclean; do not let them into a mosque.” Koran 9:28 

“Punish the unbelievers with garments of fire, hooked iron rods, boiling water; melt their skin and bellies.” Koran 22:19

“Do not hanker for peace with the infidels; behead them when you catch them.” Koran 47:4 

“The unbelievers are stupid; urge the Muslims to fight them.” Koran 8:65 

“Muslims must not take the infidels as friends.” Koran 3:28 
“Terrorize and behead those who believe in scriptures other than the Qur’an.” Koran 8:12 

“Muslims must muster allweapons to terrorize the infidels.” Koran 8:60


----------



## Timmy (19 October 2009)

Well, this is turning into a slanging match.


----------

